# barn video cameras



## desertlily (Jul 22, 2011)

My two does, Cinder and Buttercup are FINALLY both pregnant!! We've had many false starts over the last year, mostly trying to get Buttercup bred, I finally went ahead and just bought my OWN buck and it's worked out great.

Anyway, I'm so excited, this will be everybody's first kidding (mine included!) - Cinder is due May 1st and Buttercup 10 days later.

I was thinking about getting a video camera to have out in the barn when it gets closer, so that I could keep a watch on them at night. Does anyone have any advice on what kind to get and what works etc.? The barn is about 100 ft away from the house.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Of course wireless is nice, it didn't work here, though. My house is 130 years old, barn about that too. We have THICK walls...maybe 10" or so. So, I got the one at Harbour Freight Tools. It is wired, you would probably have to get extra wire...on ebay...from China (ick)...It comes with 2 cameras and a small monitor. Mine is just B&W, but, it has saved me so much time running back and forth to the barn. You will love it. This one is about $69., but they put it on sale sometimes. Good luck!


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

This is what I use for watching my critters they are wireless and go through the walls of an old milk house with metal siding... http://www.amazon.com/Foscam-FI8918W-Wi ... B0046710G6 I do have my router next to the window for the best reception and they save me a lot of checking on the goats.


----------



## Fittin it in Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

Bit of Everything said:


> This is what I use for watching my critters they are wireless and go through the walls of an old milk house with metal siding... http://www.amazon.com/Foscam-FI8918W-Wi ... B0046710G6 I do have my router next to the window for the best reception and they save me a lot of checking on the goats.


How far away is your barn?


----------



## 4theluvofgoats (Jun 9, 2011)

I use a 1/4" cctv weatherproof day/night security camera. They are on ebay for $25 free shipping. 100' of wire is $11 free shipping. 12V DC power adapter is @ $6. We ran 300' of wire underground from barn to house and it plugs into our tv. Mine is 4 years old and I love it.


----------



## desertlily (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your input!


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Fittin it in Farm said:


> Bit of Everything":1ww2lrav]This is what I use for watching my critters they are wireless and go through the walls of an old milk house with metal siding... [URL="http://www.amazon.com/Foscam-FI8918W-Wireless-Network-Viewing/dp/B0046710G6 said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.amazon.com/Foscam-FI8918W-Wi ... B0046710G6[/URL] I do have my router next to the window for the best reception and they save me a lot of checking on the goats.
> ...


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Are they motion sensored or can you only see so much with them?


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

It is a live feed I can sit and watch the kids climb up on the dog house and jump off or see them sleeping in the blue barrels. You can not zoom in or out with them. But you can pan both up and down and side to side with them. I can see every inch of the section of barn the camera is set up in. I love the camera i have 2 one in my goat barn and will be installing the other in my calving barn since it's almost time for calves to hit the ground. I only used the 1 camera last year but would like to use both this year.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Bit of Everything said:


> It is a live feed I can sit and watch the kids climb up on the dog house and jump off or see them sleeping in the blue barrels. You can not zoom in or out with them. But you can pan both up and down and side to side with them. I can see every inch of the section of barn the camera is set up in. I love the camera i have 2 one in my goat barn and will be installing the other in my calving barn since it's almost time for calves to hit the ground. I only used the 1 camera last year but would like to use both this year.


Cool :thumb: Thanks for explaining


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

YW! :thumb:


----------



## Fittin it in Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

Well I'm trying to hook up my Foscam and am already having issues. I've tried loading and reloading the program but nothing show's in the file. I've taken down my firewall and anti-virus and I get nothing. Any ideas?


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Does it work if its plugged into your router can you see images or are you not even that far yet?? 

I remember xymenah was having similar issues maybe message them and see how they fixed theirs. I just got a new router and currently can't get my camera to go back wireless so i'm not much help. I can see it just fine plugged in but that's not an option in my barn it's gotta be wireless.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

It took my son 3hours to get it all working( the foscam) so I can watch, but no audio???? Any hints on that too?


----------



## Fittin it in Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

I can't even get that far. I download the disc and shut down but when I open the file it's empty. Tried to download from the website and no luck.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Milk and Honey i don't doubt it took him that long I am still trying to get mine back online after changing routers. *ugh* as for the sound it is located in the guest section but it's only accessible if your using IE for some dumb reason. I can't turn my sound off and on because IE makes the camera crash for some reason.

Fittin it in farm- that's really weird it wont upload at all for you. Does the website have any trouble shooting help on there?? I'm clueless as to why it's not working I really wish I could help you but i'm not good at computers these days. I just get by on dumb luck most days it seems.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

I found this website for trouble shooting the camera maybe you can find the answer on here.... http://foscam.us/tools-support.html


----------

